# Craftsman Router Table Model # 925475 help needed



## Jayson69 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello everyone, me and family decided to stop at the Arc Store which is like Goodwill Stores. I found a Craftsman Router Table for $5.99. Will the Craftsman Router Model # 11312020 fit the table? Is there a special ring that goes between the router and the table? Any help would be appreciated. :moil:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Jayson , glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## Jayson69 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks, glad to be apart of the forum.:moil:


Semipro said:


> Hello Jayson , glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Can you post some photos?

I still have some router table parts laying around from my Sears router days. I may be able to help.

I still have the plexiglass router plate in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## Jayson69 (Oct 17, 2014)

I will try to post pictures this afternoon sometime. I have to get 3 more post in order to put picture up. It woild be awsome if you had what I need. It is missing the Bit Guard, and the guard rail piece for the wood to me snug against.


timbertailor said:


> Can you post some photos?
> 
> I still have some router table parts laying around from my Sears router days. I may be able to help.
> 
> I still have the plexiglass router plate in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## Jayson69 (Oct 17, 2014)

Well I found another one like mine with the same missing parts.











:help:











timbertailor said:


> Can you post some photos?
> 
> I still have some router table parts laying around from my Sears router days. I may be able to help.
> 
> I still have the plexiglass router plate in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Craftsman R T*

Welcome Jayson:
Appears to be the plastic Router Table, correct??
My experience was that the table HAS to be bolted to a table or bench so you can support the weight of the router after it is installed so you wont get a sag in the center of the RT. I just used wood wedges under the router to support it's weight after adjusting height of the bit. You just check the table top with a straight edge before every cut. My beef was that you had to go through such laborious process every time adjustments were needed, but it does work and does a fine job. You can make excellent sawdust with most power tools!!!:jester:


----------



## Jayson69 (Oct 17, 2014)

The router top is made out aluminum. The legs are made out of plastic. If I am able to find the missing parts, I will put it back together. I only paid $5.99 for it.:dance3:


bcfunburst said:


> Welcome Jayson:
> Appears to be the plastic Router Table, correct??
> My experience was that the table HAS to be bolted to a table or bench so you can support the weight of the router after it is installed so you wont get a sag in the center of the RT. I just used wood wedges under the router to support it's weight after adjusting height of the bit. You just check the table top with a straight edge before every cut. My beef was that you had to go through such laborious process every time adjustments were needed, but it does work and does a fine job. You can make excellent sawdust with most power tools!!!:jester:


----------

